# Computers: NOT for everyone



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Im really bored...

What do you guys think has technology gotten too complicated?

is there too much gadgetry for the average person? PDA's, cell phones, PCs laptops GPS navigation systems radio television content on demand dvd's cd's pvr's DRM MP3...

Have we come a little TOO far from 'ON/OFF' and 'Channel UP Channel DOWN'?

I remember when we got the TV that you pressed a button to change the volume - an upgrade from the old 'walk up and rotate knob' approach- and even THAT was hard for some people to catch on to..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You can always join the Amish community ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

You would not believe some of the calls I get with "technology" issues. 

I definitely think technology has become far too advanced for some people. Even some very inteligent, completely competent people turn into Neanderthals when placed in front of electronic devices.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

We should hang out and drink some beer 

My grandfather STILL doesnt comprehend why he needs different programs to type, watch movies and surf the internet....

He also doesnt know how to turn his computer on. He just leaves it on.

OH and he forgets where the cd 'hole' is...

im serious..

This is every 2 weeks

"The internets broken"

"Check around back did you yank the cable out?"

"Oh..."


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo i got a computer wiz boyfriend...LOL

God i've felt really behind lately with all this stuff comming out.. I thought i knew heaps about software and hardware... But lately i've really been lost myself. LOL


----------

